# Does your glass CO2 diffuser chirp?



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

As I'm experimenting w/ different types and sources for CO2 diffusers, I'm finding that the smaller the bubbles you get, the more likely it is to make noise.

Since I have an Eheim and DIY CO2, the noise tends to be intermittent and noticed by the others in the house. My glass diffuser chirps kind of like a cricket (drowning cricket?). My stainless steel one tends to quietly (but audibly) belch/hiss lots of bubbles - I think it generates more back pressure than the glass one. Other air stone types (polymer, limewood etc.) are quiet, but generate larger bubbles, so I'm worried about losing a higher % of my CO2.

I used to feed the CO2 into the Eheim intake, but as the filter gets closer to needing a good cleaning, it does get noisy.

Should I try a different glass one, or do they all chirp?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have an ada diffuser and an aquatic magic diffuser. The ada one makes more noise than the other one, probably due to the smaller bubbles coming from the ada one. But its not really audible unless you get close to the tank, and everything else is silent. I actually kinda like the sound though.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Mine chirped until I got a pressurized system, then I never heard it again. If you have DIY CO2, it seems it's something you have to live with.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've found I only hear the noise if the diffusor is touching the glass or is real close to the glass. Try to keep the diffusor from turning to the side and keep it pointed straight into the tank and you may not notice it so much.


----------

